# Kaman



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

I really like your posts I'm the one. Great idea and keep it up.

Good to see Chris Kaman have his first big game as a rookie.
I think he will eventually be a fine players for the Clippers. He has excellent size, good hands, good post positioning & footwork and he rebounds well at both ends of the floor.

Just cant wait till Elton finally gets back! Brand, Wilcox, Kaman, & Drobnjak is a great core of big guys to build around. With Magette resigned and Quentin Richardson's continued improvement...I think the Clip's are just a good organising guard away from a decent side. Shame we let go of Andre...but maybe its a good thing...We could get Raymond Felton or Sebastian Telfair (if he declares for the draft that is) to start.

Wow...I finally got to 100 posts! Now I have to work my way to 200 and so on. 

Good luck this year Clips


----------

